# Just got my labs after being on Cytomel for 12 weeks



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

I am confused as to how I feel vs. how I think I should feel and my labs. Jan. 1 my doctor started me on 5mg of cytomel; then after 2 weeks increase to 5mg in the morning with my synthroid; 5mg at 2pm. My synthroid was 88 mcg 6 days a week w/ half tablet on Saturday, but IN Jan. 1 I was told to start taking a full tablet on Saturday. So my dose is 88mcg synthroid 7 days a week, and 5mg of cytomes in the morning and 5mg of cytomel in the afternoon. I feel like I can take on the world in the morning, but I don't feel as energetic even after I take the afternoon cytomel. My doctor said TSH could be skewed when taking cytomel. I am not losing weight and not feeling good, which could be from being depressed from not happy with the way I look, despite diet!! Here are my labs:

t3 free 3.4 (2.3-4.2)

tpo anti 1 <9

t4 free1.2 (0.8-1.8)

tsh .06 (.4-4.5)

I am thinking about cutting the Synthroid in half on Saturday, because I felt my best after 2 weeks on Cytomel and feeling bad after 8 weeks; which the Synthroid was increased.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

First - Congratulations that you have a doctor willing to dose Cytomel - YEA for YOU!!

It is a trial and error thing getting both your T4 med and the Cytomel dialed in for you to feel your best.

I've edited in the 1/2-3/4 ranges for both your FT-4 and FT-3.



> t3 free 3.4 (2.3-4.2) *((3.25-3.725))*
> 
> tpo anti 1 <9
> 
> t4 free1.2 (0.8-1.8)* ((1.3-1.55))*


Your labs reflect the need for a slight increase in your T4 hormone - not a reduction. Why not give that a try first and retest.

Are your Ferritin levels in optimal range? That seems to help with the adjustment phase of adding T3 hormone.

Is your Vit D in a good range?

When you say you feel bad - what do you mean?


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> First - Congratulations that you have a doctor willing to dose Cytomel - YEA for YOU!!
> 
> It is a trial and error thing getting both your T4 med and the Cytomel dialed in for you to feel your best.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lovlkn for responding.

Ferritin was in the optimal range. Vitamin D imo was lower than where it should be 35 but better when it's around 50. We had a lot of winter days with no sun at all; but I do supplement with 3000 iu daily, so I did increase that to 4000iu.

When I say I feel bad, its muscle aches.

So my t3 and t4 should be a little higher? I won't see the endo until June; so there are 12 weeks to work with. Do you think I could try adding 44mg (half 88mg tablet) on the last day, which would basically be 94mcg a day of Synthroid? Leave cytomel alone? I can always email my doctor through the patient portal to confirm.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If it were me - I would add a bit of T4 hormone. Leave the T3 alone. If you feel hyper you could 1/2 your 2nd Cytomel dose.

Like you said - you have 12 weeks to play with it. If you are able - order FT-4 and FT-3 labs on a self pay basis.

You are really close - hang in there


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. Im going to try that!


----------

